# System Six Joint Corrosion



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

OK, so i got a brand new system six back in march and rode/raced it tons. it is by far the best bike i have ever had, etc.

however, as of late i have been noticing a little bit of what looks like rust/corrosion where the carbon meets aluminum by the seatpost area. My frame is the carbon/clearcoat model. specifically, it looks like little veins forming on the joints, right beneath the clearcoat. I'm the original owner and take good care of my rig. I also understand that the early six13 models had similar problems. should i worry about it? should i just have it replaced? what gives? please help.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm assuming that you're going to call Cannondale. Keep us posted. I have a Syst. Six as well (all black). I looked up Aluminum Rust on google and found what's below. 

Does Aluminum Rust?
Aluminum corrodes but it does not rust. Rust refers only to iron and steel corrosion. 

Aluminum is actually very prone to corrosion. However, aluminum corrosion is aluminum oxide, a very hard material that actually protects the aluminum from further corrosion. Aluminum oxide corrosion also looks a lot more like aluminum, so it isn't as easy to notice as rusted iron.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

It's galvanic corrosion. Carbon and Aluminum are not the best of friends. This was a problem on the clear coat 6/13's too


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Call C'dale. You'll likely get it replaced.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

*SystemSix Joint corrosion*

My 2006 IM six13 has the same corrosion/white spider web in the clear coat. It is on the top tube as well. Mine is on both sides, and is right on the rivet (it looks like a rivet in the aluminum). It appears to be getting bigger, and the clear coat is no longer smooth.

I'll be anxious to hear what Cannondale says. How did they resolve the earlier issues?

I'll try to post pics later this week.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Search for "galvanic" on this site. Calfee has a site too.

http://www.calfeedesign.com/whitepaper9.htm

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77279&highlight=galvanic


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone wax their bike frame and did they still have problems?

I have a 2006 Six13 and a new System6, both are nude frames and just traded in a 1990 Black Lightening. I've always kept frames clean and waxed and have not experienced any paint problems.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Art,

Thanks for the link. I will have my Cannondale rep take a look at it. I have the Tri version of the Six13, they do not make it anymore. It looks like it is a known problem.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

ghammer, Cannondale will warranty your frame. we've replaced at least 4 so far for the same issue.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

the Inbred said:


> ghammer, Cannondale will warranty your frame. we've replaced at least 4 so far for the same issue.


Not if he bought it outside of a Cannondale store.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Art,

I went to the Cannondale site and it does mention that it if for the original owner only (I'm agreeing with you). I buy my bikes new and usually from the same shop. Will I be better taking my Six13 IM in the spring? If they warranty the frame would I get the 2008 version vs taking it in now for the 2007? I really like the brushed aluminum/nude carbon, I'd take another bike like mine, but I'm not a fan of the colored version.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Art853 said:


> Not if he bought it outside of a Cannondale store.


True, but I assume those wondering realize that. 

J-No - your Cannondale rep will be able to give you better info, but I believe that Can. is no longer doing the alu/ carbon. Too expensive for them. You should be able to choose which color scheme you want (07 or 08), just don't be surprised if you cannot get the alu/ carbon frame.


----------



## kenz76 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have the same problem. "flowers" all over the joint.

but what can Cannondale give me, since there are no systemSIX with SI BB in 2008. will they just color my old frame? or would I get the new superSIX?


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

Update, fellas" thanks all for the info, including Andre (some forum guy here).

The bike was purchased originally at a cannondale dealer and most of the mechanics are riders/racers who do the same events as me. so they know i'm good with my stuff and not a reckless owner/rider. after much talking and researching, i spoke with the shop, brought the bike there and they'll warranty the frame. turns that even though it's not quite a structural harm, it's still a manufacturing boo-boo and they're owning up to their stuff. you'll notice that the clear coat models for both six13 and system6 are no longer offered for 2008 as the clearcoat can become brittle with use (torquing, flexing and exposure to elements). I'll pick up my bike and keep riding it, the new frame will be at the shop in about 4 weeks. Not all clearcoat models have had problems, but the corrosion is predominant almost solely on that model alone. for the six13 and system 6 owners out there: watch out with a keen eye, if this happens to you cannondale will replace your frame.

this is my 2nd bike, i have another blue caad 7 that i use as a spare and it is a great machine. its paint is still perfect: no bubbles, spider vbeins, nothing. so i guess the painted models will be ok.

all the best and thanks for the help,

G


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Great to hear that everything worked out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyForCarbon (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of the corrosion so I can have it for future reference?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had clear coat problem with my six13 Cannondale replaced it with System six and 10 months went by and I think they fixed the problem.


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

I've owned both bikes (13 & System) and have put a few thousand on each, with no issues 
at all. Both bikes were painted finish, and put through the test(me being heavyweight on a 63cm frame that's majorly gettin torqued on). It's gotta be the clear-coat finish-
Sorry to see a 'black- mark' on such a perfect bike. I guess nothing's perfect.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

So far most of the problem frames were clear coat, but on my case the paint got chip from the down tube and Cannondale took care of the issue by letting paid the difference to upgrade to System 6.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Dredging this one up because I took a close look at the top tube/seat tube junction yesterday. I ran my fingers over the joint and it feels like the clear coat is bubbling and/or porous. I plan on taking this in to the shop where it was purchased, but I'd like to hear what, if any, experiences others have had recently with this subject.

Basically I don't want to lose my road bike until 'cross season is in full swing. There are still races left in my road season and after that I don't stop riding on the road until the snow comes! I'd like to avoid having them keep it for a few weeks for inspection and then wait a month or two (or more!) for a replacement frame (caad 10? super six/SSHM?) while I can still be out there riding...

Thoughts?


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

They looked at mine at the shop and emailed a pic to Cannondale. I dropped it off when the new framed got there, and picked the new one up the next day. My lbs does not sell many Cannondales, not sure why. They are great bikes and their customer service has been top notch.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks J-No, that's good to know. Fingers crossed that it's either no big deal or I get a sweet deal on a replacement...


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

ghammer,

What are they going to replace your frame with? I have a clear coat '07 systemsix with the same issue. I was told it was cosmetic, they frame rides great so I havent bothered to do anything. Since they dont make the systemsix, just curious how they get your whole.


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

man, i even forgot about this thread. the system 6 was my favorite bike of all times, btw. my last one bubbled at the joints and a very nice cannondale rep hooked me up with a carbon Six. tho not as ultra stiff as the S6, the bike is light, stiff enough and rides really well. plus, it's very pretty the Six is no longer made, so you may be in luck and might eventually score a super six.


----------

